
What do you hate about our landing? - andreigaspar
https://www.boardme.app/
======
hazebooth
the fact that as soon as I opened the page on mobile I got 3 different boxes
in the way of the text I'm trying to read. any site that does this I
immediately click off of

~~~
andreigaspar
Thanks a lot for the input. I love that feedback btw.

~~~
hazebooth
I went back to the site because you seem to value input and scrolled down to
where I anticipated some information to be, only to have to wait >3 seconds to
see any information.

~~~
andreigaspar
Oh LOL, I guess the animation mechanics got in the way of user experience.

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts, I really appreciate you taking the
time to check it out!

------
andreigaspar
I might be overthinking it, but I have a couple things that bother me
(especially on mobile).

Let me know what bothers you the most, I'd like to know if my views are shared
on the issue, without influencing your opinion.

------
Porthos9K
Too much JavaScript, too many animations, and if I wanted cookies I'd bake my
own. Plain HTML or GTFO, because if your site doesn't work in lynx then it
just doesn't work.

~~~
andreigaspar
Haha

~~~
Porthos9K
Sorry, but I wasn't joking.

~~~
andreigaspar
LOL I know!!

